# Fuel Filler Neck leaks/ 1983 VW GTI



## douglas1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm having a recurring problem with fuel leaking from the filler neck. It usually happens when the tank is filled at night and the outside temp is 80 or so the next day. Fuel cap, filler neck, fuel pump, and all associated hoses have been replaced. I know this is a problem with 83 and 84 GTIs'
Does any one have a diagnosis and fix for this? It's just ruined the new paint job.


----------



## oregonVWnut (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Fuel Filler Neck leaks/ 1983 VW GTI (douglas1983)*

I'd like to know too...I am restoring a 1979 shell and this could be an issue for me as well...


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel Filler Neck leaks/ 1983 VW GTI (douglas1983)*

I have had a gas smell when I stop the car. I thought it may be the gas cap rubber gasket. DO you have pressure when you open the gas tank? Can you see any fuel stains on the under side of the car? If the fuel neck is leaking where...at the connections?


----------



## douglas1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

I did find a tear in the fuel cap gasket. A lot of fuel pushed past the cap, ran along the side molding and dripped down the rear quarter panel. Fuel stains were on the ground. The filler neck was pressure tested to 20 psi before installation. It seems that the problem was with the cap. The car was painted in April and that quarter panel will have to be redone. The cap was just 90 days old.


----------



## douglas1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

We're also looking at the fuel tank and all the hoses again.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (douglas1983)*

I had a new gas tank put in but still have the twenty year old cas cap and gasket.


----------



## douglas1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

It would be a good idea to replace the cap. They are readily available on E-Bay or several internet stores.


----------



## douglas1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

Better late than never.. I found the problem. It's a defective roll-over valve that sticks and won't let the system vent properly. Replaced the valve and the problem is solved. Sorry to all the members but I purchased the last valve in the VW parts system. It was in Winnipeg.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

No need to apologize. You found a solution. Now everyone can benefit from your findings


----------

